# Rand Paul isolationist????



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I often hear people say Rand Paul is an isolationist. I often see strong libertarian as slanted towards isolation, but have never seen Rand Paul express those type of opinions. Now he has addressed it and it makes him much more appealing to me. He has good economic ideas, now I think he has a good foreign policy towards terrorists and anyone else who would want to do us harm.

For the full and interesting story: http://time.com/3268581/rand-paul-i-am- ... lationist/



> Rand Paul: 'I Am Not an Isolationist'
> Sen. Rand Paul @SenRandPaul
> Sept. 4, 2014
>     
> ...


----------

